# Let's solve a cube!



## applemobile (Feb 21, 2013)

Start with the scramble. White on top, green front. 
Everyone posts one move (HTM). 
No cube rotations.
When you make your post, you MUST post the entire solution so far, including your new move at the end, highlighted in bold. (eg. R,U,L,M' *U2*)
No cube rotations. 
Don't *re-post* cancellations, its just stupid. (edit: you may post cancellations, but make sure to clean up the solution afterwards) 
Include the scramble in your post just to make life easier
If you collectively solve the cube, (prize under construction)
You betas don't have what it takes to achieve this simple task.



Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solution: *D'*


----------



## emolover (Feb 21, 2013)

D4 U4 M8 E1000


----------



## already1329 (Feb 22, 2013)

(D4 U4 M8 E1000) *L*

Orange-green-white pair.


----------



## Ellsming (Feb 22, 2013)

D4 U4 M8 E1000 L *F*

This game sounds awesome to me, so sorry if I mess it up. Feel free to undo any stupid move I make


----------



## already1329 (Feb 22, 2013)

L F *D*

Ready to connect the pair with the edge piece.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 22, 2013)

D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D *D'*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 22, 2013)

L F (D D') *D*


----------



## Mikel (Feb 22, 2013)

D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D D' D *Uw'*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 22, 2013)

Only one move per post, so the first four don't count.

L F D Uw' *D*


----------



## emolover (Feb 22, 2013)

already1329 said:


> Only one move per post, so the first four don't count.
> 
> L F D Uw' *D*



L F D Uw' D* D'*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 22, 2013)

L F D Uw' (D D') *D*


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2013)

L F D Uw' D D' D *F'*

xcross plz


----------



## Mikel (Feb 22, 2013)

D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D D' D Uw' D D' D F' *E*


----------



## applemobile (Feb 22, 2013)

I changed the first post, if a mod could update the title?


----------



## already1329 (Feb 22, 2013)

L F D Uw' D F' E *U'*


----------



## Mikel (Feb 22, 2013)

D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D D' D Uw' D D' D F' E U' *R*

Total move-count (HTM): 2037


----------



## kasochi (Feb 22, 2013)

(D4 U4 M8 E1000) L F (D D') D Uw' (D D') D F' E U' (R *R'*)

awesome game. so many canceling moves.


----------



## already1329 (Feb 22, 2013)

L F D Uw' D F' E U' *B*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 22, 2013)

L F D Uw' D F' E U' B *F2*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve: L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F2 *F'*


----------



## kasochi (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve: L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F *R*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve: L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F R *D*


----------



## kasochi (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve: L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F R D *R2*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F R D R2 *F'*


----------



## applemobile (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' *B*


----------



## Mikel (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D D' D Uw' D D' D F' E U' R R' B F2 F' R D R2 F' B *S*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B S *S'*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 23, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B *U'*

Fine, CFOP.


----------



## kasochi (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D Uw' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' *F*


----------



## Mikel (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D D' D Uw' D D' D F' E U' R R' B F2 F' R D R2 F' B S S' U' F *L2*


----------



## Smiles (Feb 24, 2013)

D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D D' D Uw' D D' D F' E U' R R' B F2 F' R D R2 F' B S S' U' F L2 *L2'*


----------



## applemobile (Feb 24, 2013)

Updated the rules on OP. 

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

your new rules benefit the saboteurs 

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F *U2*

for a sec I was tempted to write L2...


----------



## applemobile (Feb 24, 2013)

How?


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

applemobile said:


> How?



If I deliberately make a bad move the next poster may not undo it.
Suppose I insert an S move during PLL stage...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F *U2*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 *B*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 B *D'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 B D' *B'*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 B D' B' *F*


----------



## applemobile (Feb 24, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> If I deliberately make a bad move the next poster may not undo it.
> Suppose I insert an S move during PLL stage...



No no you are reading it wrong. You should not REPOST cancellations. You are allowed to cancel any move. But when re-posting the solution you should remove them otherwise its just looks very messy. You can cancel any move you wish, but if the solution is ful of ''E1000'', and ''F' F D' D'' then it it is just stupid.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F *D*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

applemobile said:


> No no you are reading it wrong. You should not REPOST cancellations. You are allowed to cancel any move. But when re-posting the solution you should remove them otherwise its just looks very messy. You can cancel any move you wish, but if the solution is ful of ''E1000'', and ''F' F D' D'' then it it is just stupid.



ah OK
makes sense
thx for claryfing


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D *F'* - first pair


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2
> 
> Solve -
> premove D'
> ...



Are you allowed to do that?


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> I don't understand what you've done there..



*before scrambling* apply a D' move and you'll see


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> *before scrambling* apply a D' move and you'll see



I understand now  But I was asking if that was allowed?


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> I understand now  But I was asking if that was allowed?



Why not?
It is a typical FMC technique allowed in WCA comps


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Why not?
> It is a typical FMC technique allowed in WCA comps


I guess you're right  Here's my next move:-

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' *B2* (now let's see...)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 *L*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L *L*

can't blame you for not seeing the pseudo block opportunity L' B2 D' B D


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

think "orange cross"...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 *B'*

I am sorry - this is what happens when an expert and a beginner try to solve the cube at the same time


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' *L*


----------



## Trace (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L *B*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B *L'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B *L'*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' *B'*


----------



## Trace (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' *L'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd pair
*L'*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd pair
L' *B'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd pair
L' B' *L2*


----------



## Trace (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd pair
L' B' L2 *B*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd pair
L' B' L2 B *L2*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd pair
L' B' L2 B L2* B'*


----------



## Trace (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' *L'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Scramble - D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve - 
premove D'
L F D u' D F' E U' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L' *L2*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 24, 2013)

Premove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L *B* - 4th Pair


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Premove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L U - 4th Pair
*U*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 24, 2013)

Premove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U *B*


----------



## Trace (Feb 24, 2013)

Premove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B *L*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2013)

Premove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L *B'*


----------



## already1329 (Feb 24, 2013)

Premove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L B' *L'*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

Premove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L B' L' *U'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Premove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L B' L' U'
*B*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

DefaultPremove D'
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2


Solve:
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L B' L' U'
B *D*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve:
Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L B' L' U'
B D *L*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve:
Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L B' L' U'
B D L *D'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve:
Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L B' L' U'
B D L D' *L'*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

Solve:
Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 - Cross
B D' B' F D F' - 2x2x3 Block
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' - 3rd Pair
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B - 4th Pair
U B L B' L' U'
B D L D' L' *B'*


----------



## kasochi (Feb 25, 2013)

Did anyone notice the scramble had been falsified at #26 post?


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

kasochi said:


> Did anyone notice the scramble had been falsified at #26 post?



Ah...That explains the difficult cross 
Mikel again...

oh well, lets continue 

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
*D*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D *L*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L *D'*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' *B'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' *D*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

DefaultScramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D *L*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L *D'*


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

no cube rotations is a stupid rule.

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' *z*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' *L'*

oh its you again...


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' L' *D'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' L' D' *B*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' L' D' B *D2*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' L' D' B D2 *L'*


----------



## Trace (Feb 25, 2013)

DefaultScramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

// Premove D'
L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' L' D' B D2 L' *D'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' L' D' B D2 L' D' *L2* - pseudo PLL - 65


----------



## Mikel (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 B D' B' F D F' L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' D L D' B' D L D' L' D' B D2 L' D' L2 *Rw2*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 //Cross - 17
B D' B' F D F' // 2x2x3 Block - 23
L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' // 3rd Pair - 31
L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B // 4th Pair - 39
U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' // OLL - 51
D L D' B' D L D' L' D' B D2 L' D' L2 - pseudo PLL - 65
*D'* - SOLVED - 66 


Feel free to continue with the original scramble:
Scramble: D R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B L2 B D L' B' D' R2 F R2

D4 U4 M8 E1000 L F D Uw' D F' Uw' B F R D R2 F' B U' F U2 B D' B' F D F' L' B2 L2 B' L B L' B' L' B' L2 B L2 B' L B U B L B' L' U' B D L D' L' B' D L D' B' D L D' L' D' B D2 L' D' L2 Rw2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

rotacións allowed

Scramble: f B2 r2 F D L2 r2 R' D' f2 B' D f L2 r' f2 R B' U2 F2 R' u' B' F L r2 B2 L F2 r L R' f' F B2 D2 r B f' D

*u*


----------



## applemobile (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: f B2 r2 F D L2 r2 R' D' f2 B' D f L2 r' f2 R B' U2 F2 R' u' B' F L r2 B2 L F2 r L R' f' F B2 D2 r B f' D

u *z2*


----------



## Mikel (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: f B2 r2 F D L2 r2 R' D' f2 B' D f L2 r' f2 R B' U2 F2 R' u' B' F L r2 B2 L F2 r L R' f' F B2 D2 r B f' D

u z2 *d'*


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Scramble: f B2 r2 F D L2 r2 R' D' f2 B' D f L2 r' f2 R B' U2 F2 R' u' B' F L r2 B2 L F2 r L R' f' F B2 D2 r B f' D

u z2 d' *F'*


----------

